# My first tombstones



## EyeballsStudio (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm building a set of tombstones for our haunt in the zoo. It's the first time I build something like this, and I'm documenting the entire process on my blog. It will be a three part series, here are the first two entries:

Tombstones, part 1
Tombstones, part 2

When they're finished, I'll take them outside for some high quality photos.


----------



## LivingDeadGuy (Nov 22, 2008)

Your first?? That looks amazing!! Great job!


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice work and web page!


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Aug 26, 2012)

couldn't get the link to work


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm looking forward to some pictures of the stones with monstermud. I'm in process of applying it to mine, and would like to see some other results. 
At this point I'm not convinced MM brings all that much to this party except mess. lol


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Aug 26, 2012)

check out terras stones then get back too us


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Terrific job! Man, my "first tombstones" were in 1984, plain plywood silhouettes. How times have changed. But, oddly, we too use names of famous persons from the Horror genre, and have used all those you named, plus Gaston LeRoux, the author of "The Phantom of the Opera".


----------



## i3abyjay25 (Sep 30, 2013)

Very nice. Love the metallica quote.


----------



## ghostokc (Oct 22, 2008)

Those look awesome!


----------



## hallowicked (Mar 27, 2013)

excellent work. My hats off to you.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

EyeballsStudio said:


> I'm building a set of tombstones for our haunt in the zoo. It's the first time I build something like this, and I'm documenting the entire process on my blog. It will be a three part series, here are the first two entries:
> 
> Tombstones, part 1
> Tombstones, part 2
> ...


Very nicely done! Impressive work there.



i3abyjay25 said:


> Very nice. Love the metallica quote.


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

Great looking stone!


----------



## jarnaez (Aug 12, 2013)

These are my fist tombston made out of polystyrene. Thanks TARA scaryladyvideos for the great inspiration on doing these stones.

Let me know what you all think.....


----------



## jlb307 (Oct 15, 2007)

VERY nice. been wanting forever to make my own, but for years i haven't been able to find time!


----------



## jarnaez (Aug 12, 2013)

Yeah i found a bit of time and thesole inspiration from tara made it that much easier


----------



## EyeballsStudio (Sep 26, 2013)

Here's the final entry in my tutorial:

Tombstones, part 3

I have finished only one tombstone at the moment, when they are all finished I'm gonna take a set of good pictures.


----------



## hallowicked (Mar 27, 2013)

Very nice paint work. It came out great.


----------



## Chops6965 (Jun 11, 2009)

[/QUOTE]

Very nice work. I wouldn't have thought it was your first go at tombstones, they look great. And I agree, love the Metallica quote. \m/ \m/

I have plans for some stones next year and have two or three quotes from metal songs that I want to use.


----------

